# Master pro jump starter pack



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

any one of you guys have one of these or seen one ? Thinking of buying one as its compact and can also charge devices with 2x usb ports and also has a torch ! 
Apparently it jump started a flat 2.5 litre 6 cylinder landrover ? Pretty impressive if true ? 
Any info before i buy would be great,cheers - carl.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought similar off ebay for 50 odd quid, looks unlikely really do the job.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

My work had a few of those little snapon ones. Pretty expensive new but affordable on ebay. It jump started a 4.2 Audi A6 and a 3.0 Land Rover. I've found the cheaper ones are rubbish and generally break really easily. Never used that particular one though but this is just my 2 cents


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

We had a sealy one with the 24v aswell as 12v the 24v really struggled to start majority of out buses (24v) and has failed to jumpe start some cars that drivers have left for like 3 weeks ect, now we've got the big snap on one its about £550 plus vat but starts everything first time doesn't been hesitate well worth the money it's dear but you get what you pay for


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Why is it needed? If the car isnt being used regularly buy a battery maintainer like the optimate, I have fly leads on both cars that don't get much winter use which makes connection so much easier.

If it's to get a car going with a flat battery you are probably better off with a really decent set off jump leads...........


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

To be honest i've never seen the point. I would much prefer a set of jump leads, smaller, lighter, no maintenance or checking required, cheaper, more reliable and no chance of it not having enough charge that one time you really need it! And you will *always manage to find someone to give you a jump.

Use the cigarette lighter for a USB charger.

*99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the time.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We have a snap on jump starter at work that is great but when i saw this (one of the euro car parts rep ) i thought it might be usefull to have one personaly if ever i was in the sh1t ? But as some of you guys say there not up to much then i will give it a miss,thanks


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-To...802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item53ea486dc2

I have this one,used to start my transit 2.4TD


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers bud i might look at one of those


----------

